# Lawn tractors



## NorthernRedneck

Ok, I'll admit that I know very little about riding lawn tractors. That said, with the prospect of us buying a bigger property with a six acres, I  figure about 2 of those are cleared and grassed. I have a smaller craftsman but know that just won't cut it (no pun intended).  What would be a preferred riding lawnmower that would easily handle a bigger property? I don't mind doing the work but don't want to be there all day mowing either. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

If I was mowing two acres I would want a Cub Cadet Z Force LX with a 60 inch deck.  Gonna cost you some coin, but you said you didn't want to spend all day mowing (who does?)  Gonna set you back over 5 grand with that 24 HP Kawasaki engine, full welded frame and the triple coated deck.


----------



## Doc

For mowing only I'd buy a Zero Turn mower.   They will get the job done effortlessly in the least time.  I do 3.5 to 4 acres in 1:50 mins.   

With six acres you will be working other parts of your land and have other chores besides mowing, in that case I'd get a Kubota BX with a belly mower and a front in loader.  The FEL will save your back and be used in so many ways you cannot even imagine right now.   Kubota has done me well so I prefer them, but there a a lot of other brands for you to check out.   I only know Kubota and I am prejudiced ...and I admit it.   

Tractor shopping is fun.  Sit in a lot of seats.  Talk to the dealers and play with all the options on their lot.  Buy the one that fits you best and one where you feel comfortable with the dealer.  When I was buying some wise folks gave me that exact advice and it served me well.  So I'm passing it along.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> For mowing only I'd buy a Zero Turn mower.   They will get the job done effortlessly in the least time.  I do 3.5 to 4 acres in 1:50 mins.
> 
> With six acres you will be working other parts of your land and have other chores besides mowing, in that case I'd get a Kubota BX with a belly mower and a front in loader.  The FEL will save your back and be used in so many ways you cannot even imagine right now.   Kubota has done me well so I prefer them, but there a a lot of other brands for you to check out.   I only know Kubota and I am prejudiced ...and I admit it.
> 
> Tractor shopping is fun.  Sit in a lot of seats.  Talk to the dealers and play with all the options on their lot.  Buy the one that fits you best and one where you feel comfortable with the dealer.  When I was buying some wise folks gave me that exact advice and it served me well.  So I'm passing it along.



Good point Doc!!  With six acres he may be doing other things beside a Zero Turn.  Like gardening and snow removal on that driveway, maybe?  

OK, forget the 5 grand Brian.  You're gonna be spending a few more bucks then that.  In the tractor department, listen to Doc.  It's Kubota BX, but in the end it is your money, your decision even with a picture of the queen on it.


----------



## Melensdad

Another vote for a ZERO (_or in my case a near-zero_) TURN mower if all you are doing is mowing.

You may want to look at VENTRAC tractors as they are good mowing machines and offer some attachments like front end loaders.  Ventrac tractors lean more heavily toward _FAST_ mowing and lighter landscaping + yard work with front mounted attachments.  If STEINER is still in business that is another option worthy of considering for a very good mowing machine with light landscaping capabilities.  Both have front mount snow blowers.

A real tractor like a Kubota BX series is a damn fine machine.  In fact probably best of that class of machine, but a far slower mower than either a Zero Turn or a Ventrac.  This type of machine is going to be a decent mower and will easily do most landscaping chores, driveway maintenance, etc to maintain 2 groomed acres.  It will also allow you to expand the yard if desired.

It's all about balance and what jobs you think will need what tools.

Don't forget you can often RENT a machine for occasional heavy work too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I like the idea of renting a machine when needed and having a zero radius mower. There's an old tractor there now with a triple head front mower attachment. We threw it in our offer but aren't holding our breath on that as the current owner of the property wants to keep it for their camp. 

Just for reference, here's the property overhead shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> I like the idea of renting a machine when needed and having a zero radius mower. There's an old tractor there now with a triple head front mower attachment. We threw it in our offer but aren't holding our breath on that as the current owner of the property wants to keep it for their camp.
> 
> Just for reference, here's the property overhead shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


Based on this picture,,, go with Doc's suggestion.   You are gonna need a tractor that can mow.  But e ability to tow logs, move and blade gravel is paramount.
With your health issues brute muscle is limited ,,,,;  get the equipment that will do the hard work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Change of plans. Slightly. Lol. They are leaving the mower tractor so that'll do for now. But I will be looking at a small kubota or similar tractor. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're probably going back on Thursday to see the house again. I'm hoping to take a better look at the tractor. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Take pics of the tractor too.  Someone here might know a little about it.


----------



## mla2ofus

Yes, I'd like to  see the make and model of the tractor. Judging by the overhead pic someone must be able to mow around all the trees in the lower part of the pic, or else it's done with a push mower and/or weed eater. If it's a tractor w/ PTO and 3 point hitch it will accept attachments to help do the heavy work.
Mike


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Free is good.  You can do 2 acres on a 22HP riding mower.  You get what you pay for so the better the brand the better the tractor (usually).

Zero turns are nice if everything is flat.  Ventrac are awesome - but expensive.

A little Kubota would be nice.  There are some good competitors that are a little less than Kubota and Deere.  If they have Mahindra in Canada you may want to look at them - I've been happy with mine.  Tractors are a lot more than a riding mower though but if you have 6 acres you will want a tractor.  Buy once cry once.


----------



## Doc

Brian ...FYI this forum was started up by a core group of folks that were active on a tractor forum ...so we do have quite a bit of tractor expertise / knowledge here.


----------



## bczoom

I'm a little surprised Doc didn't even mention a sister site to this forum that's focused towards tractors.
http://www.nettractortalk.com/forums/index.php


----------



## JimVT

my crippled wife mows 2 acres and bags it with her tractor jd mower. almost replaced it with a kabota this year but no experience with them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm anxious to get out there to take a closer look at the tractor that's there. We put it in the agreement as an afterthought just to get us going until I can find something else. It's an older unit not in the best shape. But apparently it runs. I also have my grandpas old craftsman which has around a 30" deck I believe. It will be used in the tighter spots around trees. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## bczoom

You're going to need some seat time in it.  Many of those smaller lawn or garden tractors (especially the older ones) are brutal on the body as they may not have suspension seats and the older ones can be hard to steer and hard to press brake and clutch.  

Being slow by today's standards, you're going to be in the seat a lot.  I found myself hurting after mowing for several hours. What used to take me 4 hours with a garden tractor and 48" deck now takes me about an hour with a ZTR and the ZTR is a significantly better ride.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. I plan on getting my two teenage boys out running both mowers. We'll be shopping for a newer one but for now this will do. We are heading out tomorrow to see the property again. I will take some pictures of the tractor but for now, I zoomed in on the only picture I have of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## bczoom

Well, I guess we could take a guessing game on what you have there until you get us details.

It doesn't seem to have headlights but if that's a logo on the top/center of the grill, I'm going to guess it's a Toro Wheel Horse 260 series.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Although, if your kids are old/young enough.  Get a couple of riding mowers and send them out.  It's worked for me for the last couple of years.  I'll be sad in 2-3 years when they are both off to college.  

This is by far the best way to get your lawn mowed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

PBinWA said:


> Although, if your kids are old/young enough.  Get a couple of riding mowers and send them out.  It's worked for me for the last couple of years.  I'll be sad in 2-3 years when they are both off to college.
> 
> This is by far the best way to get your lawn mowed.


Yep. I was planning on putting the 14 and 15 year old to work with both mowers. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

Give any equipment a good once over before you part with your money. A vast amount of the stuff being sold today is throw away.. Their isn't a grease fitting to be found and with any kind of equipment a grease gun will vastly expend the useful life of and machine. Deck spindle bearing for instance should be hit with a shot of grease every mowing..


----------



## bczoom

It hasn't been brought up yet but what piece of equipment are you doing to use for plowing snow? The tractor you pictured, even if it has a plow, won't push more than a few inches.


----------



## mla2ofus

Most deck spindles have no grease zerk. 
Mike


----------



## Bamby

mla2ofus said:


> Most deck spindles have no grease zerk.
> Mike



Have two in the garage that do. Ones an older Cub and the other is a Kubota and I've seen others. You likely wouldn't find them on the cheapened sub par versions sold at the big box stores.


----------



## Bamby

bczoom said:


> It hasn't been brought up yet but what piece of equipment are you doing to use for plowing snow? The tractor you pictured, even if it has a plow, won't push more than a few inches.



Plus a box blade for driveway maintenance.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bczoom said:


> It hasn't been brought up yet but what piece of equipment are you doing to use for plowing snow? The tractor you pictured, even if it has a plow, won't push more than a few inches.


I'm on the lookout for a plow truck. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have a line on a decent plow truck. But more on that later. We just got home from the house. The owner happened to be there loading up stuff from the garage. Here's the deal on the lawn tractor. It's a Jacobson turfcat with a kubota diesel engine. Hydraulic mower attachment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> I have a line on a decent plow truck. But more on that later. We just got home from the house. The owner happened to be there loading up stuff from the garage. Here's the deal on the lawn tractor. It's a Jacobson turfcat with a kubota diesel engine. Hydraulic mower attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



That should be a very decent mower!  Hope it’s in good condition. 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Its older but apparently runs fine. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## bczoom

Well I'll say that blindsided me. I thought in the first pic you posted (where I was guessing), we we're looking at the front of the tractor.

A Jacobsen with Kubota diesel is a good combo if maintained.  Does it have an hour meter?  Hyd lift for the deck?  Power steering?

Let's cut to the chase.  How much does he want for it?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Actually we came in way low on the offer for the place with the lawn tractor as a throw in. They came back at not much higher with it included. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. Actually we came in way low on the offer for the place with the lawn tractor as a throw in. They came back at not much higher with it included.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



So you bought a mower and they threw in a house on the deal!  :th_lmao:

Check your email. I *think* I sent you a manual. 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Got it. Thanks. I'm guessing it's a decent mower?  I guess I have to do a bit of reading now. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

More on the plow truck. He's got an older f350 with a plow he is willing to sell for an additional 6k. It has the 7.3l diesel. He claims it has a knock in the engine but has been running fine. It would come with a spare truck with 7.3l diesel engine that apparently runs so if the engine pops in the truck, there's a spare. Not sure I want to get into that. There's also a 93 dodge half ton 4x4 with a plow for sale up here. I may inquire about it. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Even if you need to fix that mower, you should probably keep it and try to get it running.  Front mowers tend to be pretty expensive but they are worth it.

I always do Craigslist scans for front mowers in case something nice pops up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

According to the guy, it runs fine. Just looks like it sat outside all the time. I'll tinker with it and fix it up. Diesels and hydraulics are pretty much the same no matter the machine. Time to put my years of running and fixing the groomer to use. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

PBinWA said:


> Even if you need to fix that mower, you should probably keep it and try to get it running.  Front mowers tend to be pretty expensive but they are worth it.
> 
> I always do Craigslist scans for front mowers in case something nice pops up.



This one seems that it may be a good value. And I believe it's in you general area.

KUBOTA F3060 60" MOWER - $6500


----------



## Doc

Bamby said:


> This one seems that it may be a good value. And I believe it's in you general area.
> 
> KUBOTA F3060 60" MOWER - $6500


Wow.  That's close to you and me also Bamby.   If I was in the market I'd be all over that one.  Seems like a to good to be true type of add.   Guessing brand new those are priced like Kubota ZTR's which are in the 14k range.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've seen a few around that price. Look to be good machines. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Bamby said:


> This one seems that it may be a good value. And I believe it's in you general area.
> 
> KUBOTA F3060 60" MOWER - $6500




Unfortunately PA is pretty far from WA.  It is nice though.  All I saw on CL the other day were two over used Deere front mowers with overly high asking prices.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I found this one south of Winnipeg. 

Please view this ad:

2006 Kubota F2880E Diesel Front Cut Mower,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawnmower-l...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: $*7,995

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
https://tinyurl.com/9x9f4jd

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

On the topic of lawn mowers and plow trucks, what's the consensus on a sidewalk plow as a personal driveway plow?  I know of one for sale near here. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## bczoom

Bamby said:


> This one seems that it may be a good value. And I believe it's in you general area.
> 
> KUBOTA F3060 60" MOWER - $6500


I contacted the seller.  He's not sure but thinks it's about a year 2000 model. It has 2900 hours and he said it's had a recent overhaul and a new mower deck. I may have to make a road trip (with trailer in tow) to go look at it.


----------



## mla2ofus

NorthernRedneck said:


> On the topic of lawn mowers and plow trucks, what's the consensus on a sidewalk plow as a personal driveway plow?  I know of one for sale near here.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



  I don't think even your sons would care for it doing a driveway. With it angled and once the berm gets so much mass, especially if it's wet snow, then you have to start plowing at a right angle to the berm to finish clearing the drive. A sidewalk plow has it's name for a reason.
Mike


----------



## Bamby

PBinWA said:


> Unfortunately PA is pretty far from WA.  It is nice though.  All I saw on CL the other day were two over used Deere front mowers with overly high asking prices.



I'm sorry for some reason I had you pegged fot the Pittsburgh area for some reason. I know a few other members were or are and you somehow got got tossed in.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So we were out at the house today. I took another look at the mower and snapped a picture of the deck.  It definitely needs guards on those belts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> So we were out at the house today. I took another look at the mower and snapped a picture of the deck.  It definitely needs guards on those belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



See a lot of that. Someone took them off to clean out the grass and debris.  Instead of spending a couple of minutes putting them back its easier to just throw them in the corner!


----------



## bczoom

jim slagle said:


> See a lot of that. Someone took them off to clean out the grass and debris.  Instead of spending a couple of minutes putting them back its easier to just throw them in the corner!


Go look in the corner for the guards.   Much safer to have them on. I "think" around here, dealers aren't allowed to sell used equipment unless the guards are in place.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I didn't see them anywhere. Is that something I can get from the dealership? 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> I didn't see them anywhere. Is that something I can get from the dealership?
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



I would think so.

Jim


----------



## bczoom

I'd check with a dealer and/or the manufacturer.  A lot of times, safety items are free or cheap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were just out at the house for the final inspection. While there, I located both belt guards for the mower deck. So that's good. I couldn't start it though as there's no battery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Canadian eh!!!


----------



## bczoom

May I suggest you look at one of these battery packs/jump starter?
https://www.amazon.com/DBPOWER-1800...g/dp/B01D42TYFC/ref=sr_1_3?crid=14FDXF9YI7X2W

We keep one in each vehicle.  I too had a dead battery in a tractor yesterday.  Grabbed it out of the truck, hooked this up and it started right up.  Might want one for your boat as well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm going to be picking up a couple of those for the batteries. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So why didn't anyone tell me I could burn rubber with the tractor. That thing hauls a$$.  I had to try it out this eve. The deck rattles and chunks but works great. It took me a half hour to mow most of the lawn. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I want to replace the old weather cracked seat. Will any seat work? Or do they all have specific mountings? 

Also, I plan on patching up and painting the  engine hood cover. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## bczoom

Many aftermarket seats have relatively universal mounts but you'll need to consider the driver presence safety switch (if you get off when in operation, it shuts down).  If you're going to a store for a new seat, take the old one with you and try to match things up.


----------



## 300 H and H

I love that mower...  

The deck is out front. The only way to have it. You will find much less use for your string trimmer, as you can mow up under stuff, some thing you simply can not do with a standard sit over the deck set up....

Do what it takes to get this one up and running. You will see what I mean when you do.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's up and running. Just needs a little TLC and lipstick. Lol. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quick update. The Jacobsen is running excellent and does a great job. The 4x4 comes in handy when climbing. I had the guards on the mower deck but took them off as the middle portion of the deck tends to shoot grass under the covers and clog up the outer deck belt pulleys causing the belts to slip and stop the outer blades from turning. 

One issue I'm having is with the hydraulics for the deck lift mechanism. All the other hydraulics work perfectly fine but the deck won't raise and lower. Could it be a disconnected hose? Blown hydraulic cylinder? Other?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo

NorthernRedneck said:


> I like the idea of renting a machine when needed and having a zero radius mower. There's an old tractor there now with a triple head front mower attachment. We threw it in our offer but aren't holding our breath on that as the current owner of the property wants to keep it for their camp.
> 
> Just for reference, here's the property overhead shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



The trouble with renting is the machine is never around when you need it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I went to fire up the Jacobsen to move it into the garage for the winter. I cranked it over for a few seconds after warming up the glow plugs and it started smoking from the engine compartment. I quickly lifted the hood to discover the starter shorting out.  The wiring caught fire. I got it out but looks like I'm ordering a new starter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mla2ofus

I'd trace the wire with all the insulation burned off 'cause I think that's where the problem is. 
Mike


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. That's the plan tomorrow.  Weather dependent I'm going to pull the starter and trace the wiring. Today was -10 with a windchill of -17 celcius. Too damned cold to tackle it out in the open. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mla2ofus

You guys are getting what we got about a week ago, a couple of inches of the white stuff and then about -10F.
Mike


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First, let's just say that I love the kerosene/diesel 80,000 btu heater I picked up for the garage. I hauled it out and had it pointing towards the Jacobsen out in the yard so I could work on it without freezing my butt off. 

I got the starter removed along with a few strands of burnt wiring then headed to the local kubota dealer in town. They weren't able to cross reference the starter to anything they had but pointed me to another shop in town that deals with specialty starters and alternators. They were able to track down the exact starter online and luckily they had one in stock. They brought out a box with about an inch of dust on it. Inside, there was a brand new starter matching mine. 

I came home to install it and replace the burnt wiring. There's an online fuse that had failed due to a faulty wiring connector. It goes to the starter post. All the metal around the post was melted. After putting everything together, I hooked up the battery and gave it a boost charge while I also had the heater pointed at the engine to warm it up a bit. After 20 minutes, it fired up without issue. 






Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to the ole Jacobsen tractor. Yesterday while mowing, the center blade started rattling and making a bunch of funny noises. I  finished mowing thinking grass was just building up under the cover on the center deck around the belts. I took the cover off to discover that the nut holding the main idler pulley in place had come loose allowing the idler pulley to flop around and basically beat itself to death. 

I worked on it and got the nut and pulley off to find that instead of seating tightly onto the shaft, it now has about a half inch of play in it. 

This morning I headed to the city to search for a new blade shaft and pulley along with some new bearings. While I've got it jacked up I'm going to change out the blades and check out the other belt pulleys and such. 

A couple months ago I blew the main belt coming from the drive motor. I'm guessing that's why as there was play in the pulley. 

Last night I did some online research and found the manual for that mower deck. The last 2 pictures show the entire shaft assembly and parts list. 

Thankfully mowing season is about done with the last 2 nights being right at the freezing point. This will allow time to track down the parts needed. I have a couple dealers in the city searching for me.


----------



## bczoom

Do you have a shallow body of water (puddle, small creek...) that's accessible from your mower?  If so, to clean under your deck, raise the deck, drive the mower into that shallow water then engage the blades.  Slowly lower the deck into the water until you get a good high pressure spray coming out.  It'll blow green water out for awhile.  Once it runs clear water, the underside of your mower deck is now clean.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No body of water anywhere nearby. I do have to get in the habit of cleaning out the deck though.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well that was an expensive repair job on the mower. $800 later she's all back together. 

What happened was the nut holding the main  idler pulley came loose. When that happened, the idler pulley started with a little shimmy and after one cut of the yard came completely loose and started flopping around beating itself to death. 

I tore it apart and pounded out the shaft and replaced the bearings shaft and pulley. I picked up extra bearings to replace the ones on the left and right shafts as well. Might as well do them all since I was in there. 

She still needs new blades but that'll wait until the spring. I mowed the yard after reassembly to try it and I can now do the whole thing in an hour. It used to take a minimum of an hour and a half to mow.


----------

